# Chickens space requirements



## markhorsley68 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi guys,
Just out of curiosity, what is the legal requirement of space needed per chicken to live comfortably?
I have a 900 sq ft enclosure and I'm curious as to how many hens I could keep comfortably?

Any thoughts?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

a rule of thumb is normaly 4 square feet per bird. (less for bantams i believe)


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

that counts for the coop as well


----------



## markhorsley68 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for that Rob,I've only got 14 Bantus and 5 large hens do they'll be happy with that.
Ta.


----------

